# One Man Pontoons



## Steelmon (Mar 30, 2009)

Has anyone used or seen others use a Sea Eagle 1 man Pontoon, like the one in the link. Looks like a great tool for small rivers. Check the videos. Looks a lot better than having to put your feet on pegs and stay seated. Tougher too.


http://www.seaeagle.com/FramelessPontoonBoats.aspx


----------



## kristo27 (Mar 25, 2009)

hey that thing looks pretty cool probably be nice in the river as there isn't much drag since its pontoons.

wonder if they make one i can put my 200 on


----------



## 1mainiac (Nov 23, 2008)

I have a Fish Cat 9 I would not call it easy to row even with a 3hp Evinrude on the back it is still downstream only on the Muskegon River. It would be nice to be able to stand up I have considered making a sliding floor section for mine but would rather move up to a 2 or 3 man boat like a McKenzie Drifter. It does not say what river rating it has most are rated for class one rivers which are flat and slow. For small lakes ponds and such it is darn nice to have.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

I would say anything with a blow up seat is not what you want. 



> wonder if they make one i can put my 200 on
> Read more at Michigan-Sportsman.com: The Michigan Sportsman Forums - Reply to Topic http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=3320058#ixzz1048xg44W


How is 1200 lbs. :lol:


----------



## Steelmon (Mar 30, 2009)

Did you check the site and pics Ranger Ray? The inflatable seat is for those that want to carry the whole rig to the water in the tote bag. The pro package [which I would get] has an elevated folding swivel seat instead. In the slide show there area couple pics of a guy in a pretty fast moving river that looks like many of our Steelie Rivers. I won't get anything with foot pegs. I'm not up for being stuck in one postion for long periods. It's tough enough for our rivers.

Excerpt from the website:
Would you hit an inflatable boat with a claw hammer? We hit the 1000 denier hull material in our Sea Eagle boats with a claw hammer .... with the sharp claw end.
The Sea Eagle reinforced hull material can take this incredible pounding ... so you don't need to sweat bumping into the dock now and then.


Read this review:
http://www.inflatablekayakworld.com/reviews/inflatable-boat-2/


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

Steelmon,

Here are a couple of my thoughts on the Sea Eagle Inflatable. Keep in mind I could not open the review link you attached:
1) I don't see any an anchor davit or place to anchor off
2) Oar locks do not look very durable nor does it appear you can get good purchase on the oars.
3) Being frameless, the hull will flex more, but then the solid floor might give it some rigidity.
4) 1000 Denier, which sounds like alot is adequate, but not overly thick in comparison to some of the more expensive pontoon boats, such as a Skookum or the rig Ray posted above.
5) It has a 450# capacity. That is decent for a 1 man boat, but keep in mind more is better. Once you hit about 2/3's capacity, most boats will start displacing more water, which makes them less manueverable. 
6) One thing I really like about fishing out of a 'toon is the ability to just stand up once I hit like the inside of a fishy looking bend or the shallow side of a promising run. Many times I can fish a run and have to pontoon boat at my legs as I step down while I fish a run, then just stow the rod, sit back down and continue floating. With the pics of the Sea Eagle, it looks like you will have to step down and/or skooch off the end, or go over the side. Just not as efficient. On the other hand, with having a solid continuous floor is that you can lay your rod(s) down on floor and not have to worry about them falling in.
7) The price is right.
8) The Satisfaction Guarantee appears good to have should it not fit your purpose.
9) Set up and take down looks like it would be a snap, especially compared to frame models and those with 2 separate pontoons.


----------



## The Fillet Show (Feb 26, 2008)

I have a dave scadden skykomish sunrise and like it alot. It has a sliding platform to stand on along with a lean bar. I bought it at the end of the year from them for $699. My only complaint was the rear tray is strapped onto the toons and I wish it had the tube frame extended back for it to sit on. By not having a solid mount for the tray, your motor causes it to flex easily. They say it can handle a 5hp, but I have my doubts. I also have a camo backpacker model from arrow for the U.P. that i'm going to sell. It's only seen water for 5 mins one time in the pond by my house.


----------



## Steelmon (Mar 30, 2009)

I think the white color would put some folks off and makes it look like a toy. It seems to me that being able to beat the pontoons with the claw of a hammer makes it tough enough for most use. On the other hand, the weight capacity could be an issue, with my fat butt and gear. Maybe some hard rowing would be a good weight loss tool :lol:. Did you notice that the oar locks swing up and lock at about 8" tall and at an angle to the water? The rest of the time they are down and out of the way. That seems like a big plus. I would think that you could tie a claw anchor to the motor mount but I'm not sure. I do agree that getting in and out might be a little more difficult than with other pontoons.

The review was very positive about construction, ease of use, set up, and durability.


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

Just trying to be helpful. As always, you should buy what you want.
However,
1) If you are fishing rivers, you might want to stay away from claw anchors.
2) In watching the video, it appears that you screw the oar down into a plastic oar lock. Not being able to ship your oar and a plastic oar lock, IMHO, is asking for trouble if you are going to float rivers that are anything less than wide open and without tight spots.

To me, color doesn't matter. Heck, my pontoon boat is bright red. I was concerned that it might spook fish when I first got it, and it just might in real tight situations, but it sits so low to the water that it's probably a non-factor.


----------



## Steelmon (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks, Reg. I appreciate the input. What anchor would you recommend for a pontoon in the current? 

That frameless construction is really pulling on me. I ain't gettin' any younger. Ease of use is a big draw for me. If anyone can lose some parts too, it's me . 

I'm trying to use the pros and cons. I think if I didn't get this pontoon, I probably wouldn't get one at all. I already have a small boat for rivers, but can't take it to some of the spots, in my area, where a pontoon would go. I'm confident it would really improve my Steelie Success.


----------



## Speyday (Oct 1, 2004)

I run a 13 foot pontoon, and a 20 lb pyramid holds well in all but the most extreme high water conditions. I.e. used on the mo, joe, grand, man.

Get a pyramid anchor. Dont even think about any other shape. You would probably even get away with 15 lbs. for a small, light, 1-man raft. 

Question: Are you planning on fishing while in the boat?

Ensure some type of oar rites on the oars so that they keep you from plaining all over the place in the current while anchored. (just in case you hadn't experienced that yet). Cant tell from the photo if you get that feature.
Planing will drive you absolutely crazy. You won't be able to endure more than 15 minutes of this before throwing your rod in the water and leaving.

Theoars need to be in the water with the blades in an up/down position so they stabilize your raft much like the fins of a surfboard.


Also consider carefully browsing used pontoons. At the various fishing web sites I visit, there seems to be a pattern (much like centerpins) where somebody buys one, uses it a few times, and then its for sale. If money is tight, you could get lot more boat for the same money if your willing to buy experienced gear. But, new stuff also has its benefits, just sayin.

My $0.02


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

For pure stopping power, Speyday is right about pyramids. For a 1 man boat, you wouldn't need 20 lbs. I have seen 10-12 lb ones at Gander, but the price borders on ridiculous (~50.00). Chain also is a choice, and is less apt to get caught should you drop an anchor in some wood. Also, chain works better if you want to slip a run. If you go chain, get something with larger links as density matters. Try Tracy's or Pappy's for that.

For me, I mostly use the toon as transportation rather than to directly fish from. However, it is nice to have an anchor that will stop you in current should you come around a corner and have a deadfall blocking the channel and high banks/deep water on both sides of the river.

I fully understand not getting any younger. However, if you look for something with an aluminum frame, the weight of the boat is comparable to what you are looking at and you can many times fit it in a bag. A good example is the Skykomish Sunrise that Fillet Show mentioned. I have to say that having the U-shaped boat would be much easier to put together riverside than having a catamaran shaped toon, but once you get the construction down, it isn't that bad, especially for 1 man boats. Another option with a framed boat is to transport it on the rooftop either fully assembled or with the frame assembled. Just don't do that during the winter if there is salt on the road.

Don't discount getting a used one either as you might be able to save some money there.


----------



## Steelmon (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks guys. I plan to fish from the toon. I don't wade, for personal reasons, which also make me leary of the foot pegs and being in one position for too long.

I did see a couple one man units on Craigs List for good prices. They didn't last too long. 

I didn't think about transporting with the frame together. I do have a factory roof rack on my SUV, if it wouldn't fit inside.


----------

